# How small can fry be?



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

The smallest guppy fry I've seen is probably about maybe 4 mm long, but I think they were a few days old....Are they actually smaller than that when they are first born? I've never had a actual live batch before....the first female that delivered , ate all her Fry, that same night. And what color are they?   So that I can look out for them.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Not sure how small they can be, smallest I ever seen was about 1/2cm, just born. they are a transparent grey color.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Look on the water line, right on the glass and on top of plant leaves. They're very small, so all you can really see is two black specks for eyes and once you find those, you'll see the grayish/ clear body and tail.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> they are a transparent grey color


Color depends on the parents. I have albino guppies that the offspring are a pale yellow. But yes you do need to look close at the plants and even the gravel. I have seen some fry work their way down into the gravel so you see them 2 or 3 peices of gravel down around the glass. Also if you have a undergravel filter you are best off using the carbon inserts even if it is just to keep fry from swimming down the lift tubes.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone....this info was very helpful. I have yet to see any live fry... My other female is about to burst...the first one, I think aborted or ate all her fry.


----------

